# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  المحددات الكمية Much . Many .Any . Some

## الوسادة

*** نستخدم some في الجمل المثبتة 



1- مع الأسماء المعدودة الجمع 



وصل بعض الناس Some people arrived 


أريد بعض البيض من فضلك I'd like some eggs , please 



2- مع الأسماء الغير معدودة 


إشتريت بعض اللبن I bought some milk 


إريد بعض الماء من فضلك I'd like some water , please 



3- وكذلك تستخدم some في العروض 


هل تريد بعض القهوة ؟ would you like some coffee 


هل تريد بعض البرتقال ؟ Would you like some oranges 



*** تستخدم any في الجمل المنفية والأسئلة 


1- مع الأسماء المعدودة الجمع 


هل قابلت أي أصدقاء في المدينة ؟ Did you meet any friends in town 


لم أشتري أي بيض I didn't buy any eggs 



2- مع الأسماء الغير معدودة 


هل إشتريت أي لبن ؟ Did you buy any milk 


لم يكن عندي أي ماء I didn't have any water 



*** نستخدم much مع الأسماء الغير معدودة في الأسئلة والجمل المنفية 


We haven't got much time 


ليس لدينا وقت كثير


؟ Have you got much work to do 


هل لديك عمل كثير لتفعله ؟



*** نستخدم many مع الأسماء الجمع المعدودة في الأسئلة والجمل المنفية 


There aren't many tourists here this year 


لا يوجد سائحون كثيرون هنا هذا العام


؟ Are there many restaurants in town 


هل يوجد مطاعم كثيرة في المدينة ؟



*** نستخدم a lot of مع الأسماء المعدودة والغير معدودة في الجمل المثبتة 


There are a lot of new students in the class 


يوجد كثير من الطلبة الجدد في الفصل


We bought a lot of fruit 


إشترينا كثير من الفاكهة


*** نستخدم a few مع الأسماء المعدودة الجمع في الجمل المثبتة 


I have got a few friends 


لدي أصدقاء قليلون


We waited a few minutes and then left 


إنتظرنا دقائق قليلة ثم غادرنا



*** نستخدم a little مع الأسماء الغير معدودة في الجمل المثبتة 


I have got a little money 


لدي نقود قليلة


She speaks a little Arabic 


هي تتكلم قليل من اللغة العربية

----------


## tamerr500

thank youuu

----------

